# Absolutely new to biking



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

I bought a road bike a couple weeks ago with the intention of transitioning from running to something that doesn't hurt my knee so much. So far I am really enjoying it, and the fact that walking after a bike ride is a possibility. (no ice required!) 

However, how in the world do you keep your feminine bits from feeling like a squished frog?

And what do you do with your hair under the helmet? I always ran in pig tails or a pony tail. however, the helmet makes it lay heavy on my shoulders/back. Since I am in florida, we are already having 85 degree days.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Give yourself a little more time to get used to the saddle. We all had some discomfort when we started out. If it doesn't get better, you may need a different saddle. There's no such thing as a saddle that's comfortable for every rider. Also, are you wearing bike shorts, with a sewn-in chamois? They make a world of difference.

I can't help you with the hair issue. :wink:


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

With the saddle, make sure you start with it level, then make slight adjustments for comfort (slight=1-2mm adjustments). Mpre53 is right about time being needed for your lower areas to get used to new type of usage.

Can't help with the hair issue (mine is maybe 1/2 long at best), might want to try in the Women's Forum.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

if you are not wearing bike shorts, get some... make a big difference especially when on the bike for extended periods of time...also get a fit, make sure the saddle is the right size for you and your sit bones are taking the weight.
welcome to your new form of fitness.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I don't have feminine bits, but what I do is just as sensitive. I need two things: I need a saddle that fits my butt, and I need to set up its position and angle correctly for me.

If your saddle isn't level, start there. Then just try moving around on it and see if there's a place you can sit where you put all your weight on your sit bones. It's possible that no such place exists, especially if this is a unisex bike. In that case, you need a different saddle. Don't waste your time on a padded cover, and don't expect too much from your shorts. Just get a saddle that fits right in the first place. They don't all work for all of us, so try a few through a demo program or buy from a shop with a liberal return/exchange policy. Try to talk to other women who ride for a starting point on selection. I almost always wear cycling shorts, but see the chamois as being there to prevent chafing, not try to mask a saddle that doesn't work for me. To be fair, I did prefer a less firm saddle on my commuter, that I rode in jeans.

If the saddle you've got can fit you, the next place to go is bike setup. That's more-or-less universal if you do it by feel. Google "Peter White fit" for an article I like about that.

My hair is shoulder length right now. I tie it back at the nape of my neck. I see some women wearing a single pony tail a little higher, and pulling it through between the shell and band thing on their helmets. I also see double pig tails down low sometimes. I'm not quite comfortable enough in my masculinity to try that, although I do wear a high pony tail to run our operate power tools. Go figure.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Issue number 1 as others have said, get bie shorts if you have not already. Other than that ride for awhile, you will likely get used to it. If not, get fitted for a saddle. 

As for heat, spend on a well ventilated helmet. I cannot believe the difference between my high end and low end helmets.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

I've been riding in my running shorts. I dont feel like friction is the issue, more of a weight based on. My plan is to get some bike shorts, but after I've been riding a little bit (IE, don't invest to much at once). I never feel like anything is rubbing, just towards the end of my rides, I tend to do a lot of shifting about, leaning back mostly to put the pressure in a different place. I've gotten sore, but not raw, and Nothing like the sore I was getting running. 

I can easily believe the difference in high end to low end ventilation. It's the same for my motorcycle helmets. The lower end one fogs badly, and doesn't have the air circulation that the higher end one does. (but girl that I am, it doesn't match my jacket :blush2

Thanks for the help.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

dbdg said:


> I've been riding in my running shorts. I dont feel like friction is the issue, more of a weight based on. My plan is to get some bike shorts, but after I've been riding a little bit (IE, don't invest to much at once). I never feel like anything is rubbing, just towards the end of my rides, I tend to do a lot of shifting about, leaning back mostly to put the pressure in a different place. I've gotten sore, but not raw, and Nothing like the sore I was getting running.
> 
> I can easily believe the difference in high end to low end ventilation. It's the same for my motorcycle helmets. The lower end one fogs badly, and doesn't have the air circulation that the higher end one does. (but girl that I am, it doesn't match my jacket :blush2
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Definitely try cycling shorts. Don need top end but anything will help. For a fair priced pair I would say Louis Garneau are good. Descente are my favorites but tough too find.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

So, I adjusted my saddle some today: much better! I needed to lift it some(1/2"). I'm looking online at various shorts, but right now I am leaning towards the Louis Garneau ones,(they have skorts too! I absolutely Love my running skirts) 

I still cant talk myself into the helmet. I sweat something fierce every time I wear it, just from the hair.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Are you not wearing a helmet at all??


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

sometimes. (yes, I know I should. I used to train horses for a living and never let students ride without one) 

Today it was 90 degrees, I was sweating like crazy, so nope, I went without. I know the risks. I've had plenty of patients who have been in MVA's. So yea, I now I shouldn't.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Do you have a real road bike.with drops? Or a hybrid? Frankly, you will look like a total dick without a helmet on a bike with drops, or someone will assume you stole it.Try a halo or sweatvac headband to stop sweat dripping down your head, and just suck up the helmet.
Perfomance or Nashbar do entry cost shorts (choose the best quality ones) for less than about $40 so do try if you are riding a a road bike, as the saddles are usually little slivers and I suspect you have a man's bike as you are very tall, no? hybrid etc not so much. You will want to be building up your mileage pretty quickly if you are trading running for cycling so get kitted out properly. Try looking around for women's shop rides, they are a wealth of info.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

This is my bike. I've taken it out on a local trail the past two weeks(i brought it three weeks ago, but didn't get on it the first week until I had it checked out at the LBS). I normally work nights, but was scheduled days the past couple weeks, so my time was a bit off. I rode 15 miles/3-4 days a week both weeks. plus I ran some each week also. Time has been my biggest constraint thus far. I work 3/12's at the hospital, the past two weeks I picked up a few bid shifts, plus I'm in grad school, so there are projects to complete. (yuck)

The LBS has group rides on Mondays, the wife/owner there said she will help me, so I am going to start riding with them starting tomorrow.  hopefully I don't do anything stupid. 

(& yes, I will wear the helmet)


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

dbdg said:


> So, I adjusted my saddle some today: much better! I needed to lift it some(1/2"). I'm looking online at various shorts, but right now I am leaning towards the Louis Garneau ones,(they have skorts too! I absolutely Love my running skirts)
> 
> I still cant talk myself into the helmet. I sweat something fierce every time I wear it, just from the hair.


LG are some of my favorite shorts. A good chamois. Dense, not thick. IMO. One note, they seem to run big. I order a small. I am a medium in every other brand. 

Wear a helmet. I would probably be dead without one. That was a cheap Specialized. Now I have a high end one too and the ventilation is better but I would not go without.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

do the helmet, I have gone down twice this year already, slowly but down none the less, one high side from front wheel sinking in the mud...wear the helmet. Sweat will not kill you, hell it won't even hurt you.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Two things not to scrimp on:

A good saddle and good shorts. The ones with the denser chamois will be much easier on your lady parts along with a saddle that fits your sit bones and eliminate pressure points in the more delicate areas. Tight fitting shorts will help eliminate rubbing and bunching. 

A road bike helmet will allow the air to flow throw thus cooling and evaporating the sweat.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Wear a stocking cap under your helmet. Readjust your saddle in order to accommodate your private area. You can either tilt it up or down. You can also readjust your handlebars...


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

Rode with a group tonight for the first time, and did something different with the hair. It was a lot better than I had been afraid of. 25 miles, mid 80's some hills. 14 mph. I was happy enough. The group I rode with (c group) was comfortably paced for me, I was really trying not to ride up the back side sometimes, and on some hills I was pushing to stay with the group. 

Everyone was really nice and friendly, so I wont be afraid to go again(I admit to almost driving through the parking lot and not stopping. I didn't want to be that girl that couldn't stay with the group and really didn't belong. But no one told me I needed to get this or that, a lot of people went out of their way to make sure I felt welcomed. I really think the adjustment on the seat made a huge difference. I felt less "squished" tonight. (rode in my one of running skirts, it really was nice and comfy, sliding across the seat like my yoga pants havent) 

I have a new question. Everyone wears jerseys, why? is there a particular reason? I've been riding in either a tech shirt, a tank top, or sometimes, just my sports bra. I've been happy with these combos, but obviously, its not the "done thing."


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

dbdg said:


> Rode with a group tonight for the first time, and did something different with the hair. It was a lot better than I had been afraid of. 25 miles, mid 80's some hills. 14 mph. I was happy enough. The group I rode with (c group) was comfortably paced for me, I was really trying not to ride up the back side sometimes, and on some hills I was pushing to stay with the group.
> 
> Everyone was really nice and friendly, so I wont be afraid to go again(I admit to almost driving through the parking lot and not stopping. I didn't want to be that girl that couldn't stay with the group and really didn't belong. But no one told me I needed to get this or that, a lot of people went out of their way to make sure I felt welcomed. I really think the adjustment on the seat made a huge difference. I felt less "squished" tonight. (rode in my one of running skirts, it really was nice and comfy, sliding across the seat like my yoga pants havent)
> 
> I have a new question. Everyone wears jerseys, why? is there a particular reason? I've been riding in either a tech shirt, a tank top, or sometimes, just my sports bra. I've been happy with these combos, but obviously, its not the "done thing."


Glad to hear you enjoyed it. I learned a lot doing group rides. Still am. People tend to be helpful. Especially in a C ride. 

For me the key thing about a jersey as opposed to a wicking gym shirt is the rear pockets. Just a place to carry a coupke of cards or bills, maybe some food, your keys, etc.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

NJBiker72 said:


> For me the key thing about a jersey as opposed to a wicking gym shirt is the rear pockets. Just a place to carry a coupke of cards or bills, maybe some food, your keys, etc.


I'm sporting DD's. I can stash my phone, and wallet in the side, and still tuck a drink in the middle  my keys are on a carbiner, they snap to the strap. Its like having a pocket I carry everywhere  lol. I think Ill stick to the tech shirts for awhile. I have a huge pile of them from assorted 5k's/half marathons.

And I'll definitely be doing this again soon. I can't join the group regularly, I'm frequently scheduled Monday nights to avoid working on class days later in the week. But, a couple people said I was welcome to join the wend b group  (i'll just have to step up the hill climbing a bit)


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

dbdg said:


> I'm sporting DD's. I can stash my phone, and wallet in the side, and still tuck a drink in the middle  my keys are on a carbiner, they snap to the strap. Its like having a pocket I carry everywhere  lol. I think Ill stick to the tech shirts for awhile. I have a huge pile of them from assorted 5k's/half marathons.


Well, then I certainly will not discourage the sports bra look. 

I started with t shirts. Once you start riding you accumulate jerseys. So don't go out and buy a bunch of jerseys. I can't find occasions enough to wear all of mine.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

LOL! Its nice to finally be getting a little sun. Too much work, and running at 4:30 Am means I need a little tan going on, or a beach day. maybe both! 

That's what happened with my tech shirts. I bought one a long time ago; but apparently they are like dust bunnies, where there was one are now about twenty, and I've given several away. 

I did order a pair of pearl izumi shorts, they should be here sometime next week. and new running shoes, since Im afraid wearing the current ones on the bike is not good for them. I did talk to someone today about bike shoes, and as I suspected, I'll end up having to buy men's when the time comes. hopefully I can find a pair that isn't to wide. (I need an 11.5 C in mens, or 13C in womens)


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

dbdg said:


> LOL! Its nice to finally be getting a little sun. Too much work, and running at 4:30 Am means I need a little tan going on, or a beach day. maybe both!
> 
> That's what happened with my tech shirts. I bought one a long time ago; but apparently they are like dust bunnies, where there was one are now about twenty, and I've given several away.
> 
> I did order a pair of pearl izumi shorts, they should be here sometime next week. and new running shoes, since Im afraid wearing the current ones on the bike is not good for them. I did talk to someone today about bike shoes, and as I suspected, I'll end up having to buy men's when the time comes. hopefully I can find a pair that isn't to wide. (I need an 11.5 C in mens, or 13C in womens)


A lot of events give away jerseys or at least include them. Plus clubs and what not. 

If you don't want real cycling shoes with matching pedals, but are going to buy shoes for it anyway, don't buy running shoes. Soles are too limber. Bike shoes you want stiff. Best non cycling cycling shoe IMO are weightlifting shoes. But even those are not as good as dedicated cycling shoes.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

I'll buy some eventually, (I already have the pedals on my bike, I currently use them upside down) but I want to get better on the bike first, before I try to figure the whole fasten/unfasten thing too. Right now I'm just trying to remember how/when to shift!. Ive ridden in various shoes I already had. The Brooks worked the best so far. It was time to change out for a new pair anyway, so these are becoming dedicated to biking until I get a pair of real cycling shoes. the new ones (there is a Ravenna 5 out now!! yea!) will become worked into rotation so that when I run my next race, they will be ready. 

my list of things I need to get includes lights, and shoes. I'm sure there will be more.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

I think you list all the hesitant female noob issues, won't wear padded shorts, doesn't want a jersey, doesn't want proper shoes, thing thing is, if you ride and enjoy it you will accrue all these things. It is inevitable, just give in to it but buy on sale. Tech shirts are fine if they are really fitted but you do need pockets. It will become clear. I have never got a giveaway real cycling jersey, event jerseys are usually overpriced to me, I like to hit sales. I wear men's factor shoes and they are not too wide.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

dbdg said:


> I'm sporting DD's. I can stash my phone, and wallet in the side, and still tuck a drink in the middle  my keys are on a carbiner, they snap to the strap. Its like having a pocket I carry everywhere  lol. I think Ill stick to the tech shirts for awhile. I have a huge pile of them from assorted 5k's/half marathons.
> 
> And I'll definitely be doing this again soon. I can't join the group regularly, I'm frequently scheduled Monday nights to avoid working on class days later in the week. But, a couple people said I was welcome to join the wend b group  (i'll just have to step up the hill climbing a bit)


While most C group rides are "no-drop" rides (meaning they'll stop at intersections along the way and re-group), I guarantee that these rides will be no-drop ones if you rock the sports bra.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

Alfonsina said:


> I think you list all the hesitant female noob issues, won't wear padded shorts, doesn't want a jersey, doesn't want proper shoes, thing thing is, if you ride and enjoy it you will accrue all these things. It is inevitable, just give in to it but buy on sale. Tech shirts are fine if they are really fitted but you do need pockets. It will become clear. I have never got a giveaway real cycling jersey, event jerseys are usually overpriced to me, I like to hit sales. I wear men's factor shoes and they are not too wide.



lol, you are probably entirely correct about that. I did order the shorts this today. I suspect a lot of it is it's a very new thing to me. (the last time I rode a bike before this was in grade school, once I was 13, I drove the farm truck/tractor/horse anywhere I wanted to go. 

In any case, I had fun, and am looking forward to doing it again. (I realize I am bombarding with posts tonight. I'm doing my best to avoid housework. Quite successfully I might add )


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dbdg said:


> my list of things I need to get includes lights, and shoes. I'm sure there will be more.


Not trying to derail your thread, but since you broached the topic of "things noobs need", here's my essentials list. Pick and choose as you see fit.

Wedge saddle bag - medium (Topeak/ Specialized are two good brands)
Tire levers
Spare tube
Patch kit
Piece of old tube or 1$ bill to use as a 'boot'
Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2 inflator
2-3 12-16g unthreaded carts (I get the 12g's by the box at Walmart)
Multitool w/ chain breaker
Mini-pump (if you don't trust CO2 alone)

Not essential, but nice to have:
Road ID
Rag/ paper towels
Latex gloves
Waterless soap (Gojo, or similar)
A second tube, if it'll fit

Optional:
Mini-pump
Lights

I would strongly recommend a Road ID bracelet. Their basic model (Wrist ID Sport) will do. Also, a floor pump, but keep that home. 

EDIT: Two more things. 1) A computer with cadence function. Wired or wireless, depending on preferences/ budget. FWIW, I like Cateyes. 2) Camelbak Podium insulated bottles. I think there's both a chill and big version.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

If shorts don't do the trick, try a decent chamois cream. For humorous purposes you should try DZ (pronounced "deez") Nuts.

dznuts Bliss Chamois Cream For Women - Products


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

PJ352 said:


> Not trying to derail your thread, but since you broached the topic of "things noobs need", here's my essentials list. Pick and choose as you see fit.
> 
> *I think I derailed my own thread, if it ever even had one. *
> Wedge saddle bag - medium (Topeak/ Specialized are two good brands)
> ...


responded in the quote


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dbdg said:


> responded in the quote.


tire levers:
Amazon.com: Park Tool TL-1 Tire Lever (Pack of 3): Sports & Outdoors

Unthreaded carts have no threads, so are (more or less) universal and tend to cost less. Work fine in the Ultraflate.

Chain breakers are meant to repair broken chains. Good one, though. :thumbsup:

Gojo (or similar) is waterless soap, not a sanitizer, but a degreaser. 

Sure, forget rags/ paper towels and use your pants, shirt, jacket, whatever floats your boat. 

Yes, by all means tailor my list and prioritize based on your individual needs and riding style. I'm sure others will post their own ideas. 

Don't know what you mean by "why one version over the other". Of what? The water bottles or computers?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

The big thing that got me into three-pocket jerseys full time is the pockets. I'm happier not to mess around as much with loading things into my seat wedge and there's pretty limited storage on a bike frame without a rack. But there's really nowhere else that doesn't suck to put a pocket.

Part of it now is that I ride with a team. We have to buy the kits every year and are encouraged to wear them on training and rec. rides.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

PJ352 said:


> tire levers:
> Amazon.com: Park Tool TL-1 Tire Lever (Pack of 3): Sports & Outdoors
> 
> Unthreaded carts have no threads, so are (more or less) universal and tend to cost less. Work fine in the Ultraflate.
> ...


I think I'm going to need to figure out a bit more mechanical stuff. So far I've had two broken spokes (not sure how I got the first, the second was from my niece playing with the wheels while it was on the carrier), I've simply gone to the LBS, which is conveniently located within walking distance. The last time I stayed, and watched. Guess Ill be doing more of that. 

water bottles, there are specific ones listed. why?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dbdg said:


> I think I'm going to need to figure out a bit more mechanical stuff. So far I've had two broken spokes (not sure how I got the first, the second was from my niece playing with the wheels while it was on the carrier), I've simply gone to the LBS, which is conveniently located within walking distance. The last time I stayed, and watched. Guess Ill be doing more of that.
> 
> water bottles, there are specific ones listed. why?


Some LBS's have classes in basic maintenance. Maybe ask around on your next group ride. The more you know, the better. But at minimum, you should know how to repair a flat. Sooner or later you'll get one - or more.

Re: the water bottles, I just suggested the brand of insulated bottle I have and really like, but there are others.

CamelBak | PODIUM CHILL 21oz Insulated Sport Bottle with Jet Valve


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

PJ352 said:


> Some LBS's have classes in basic maintenance. Maybe ask around on your next group ride. The more you know, the better. But at minimum, you should know how to repair a flat. Sooner or later you'll get one - or more.


I'm assuming it works like a car/tractor tire? I've had to change those before. Would assume breaking the seal on a bike tire is much easier then on a car! 

I don't know anything about bikes, and I work in a non mechanical field, but I grew up on a farm, the daughter of a toolmaker. I've got basic mechanicing as a background


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

dbdg said:


> I'm assuming it works like a car/tractor tire? I've had to change those before. Would assume breaking the seal on a bike tire is much easier then on a car!
> 
> I don't know anything about bikes, and I work in a non mechanical field, but I grew up on a farm, the daughter of a toolmaker. I've got basic mechanicing as a background


You are probably better off than most. 

It is easier than a car. You need tire levers, a CO2 inflator & cartridge and or a pump, and a spare tube or patch kit. A microtool is also good to have. 

All this can fit in a small seat wedge. Or in a jersey pocket. If it is on the bike I find it much harder to forget. And more comfortable. 

I carry an inflator and a pump and a tube and a patch. The pump and patches are emergency options. A boot is good too, but a dollar bill works if needed. This basically would patch a hole in the tire temporarily. 

A class at the local shop is a good idea. Also go on group rides. Plenty of flats. Watch others. It is also not a bad idea to take the tire off and practice at home some. I do not do this enough (but my tire/wheel combo is very difficult). 

It all sounds harder than it is. 

Really changing a flat is key, most other on road maintenance is tightening a loose bolt or above my meager mechanical abilities.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dbdg said:


> I've got basic mechanicing as a background


You'll do fine. Preparation is key.. do dry runs at home so that when you're on the side of the road/ in the elements you're familiar with the process.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

PJ352 said:


> Not trying to derail your thread, but since you broached the topic of "things noobs need", here's my essentials list. Pick and choose as you see fit.
> 
> Wedge saddle bag - medium (Topeak/ Specialized are two good brands)
> Tire levers
> ...



Stopped at the LBS this week, and I am now set up with the things on this list  Now just to get the time this week to go for a ride. (between sick baby, work, and school, Ive just had time to squeeze in a short run since tues. heres hoping the rest of the week gets less hectic.)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dbdg said:


> Stopped at the LBS this week, and I am now set up with the things on this list  Now just to get the time this week to go for a ride. (between sick baby, work, and school, Ive just had time to squeeze in a short run since tues. heres hoping the rest of the week gets less hectic.)


Good for you. Here's hoping you'll get some time this weekend to get a couple of good rides in.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

If your wheel keeps giving you trouble, it may be on its way out. If you bought the bike new, get it warrantied and spend a little extra having your shop tension and true the replacement. Or do it yourself - it's not difficult, but takes some time and requires some patience. A truing stand is helpful but not necessary.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't have the same parts or a sports bra, but I'm also a completely new road bike rider and this thread has been incredibly helpful! Thanks dbdg and everyone replying!


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

PBL450 said:


> I don't have the same parts or a sports bra, but I'm also a completely new road bike rider and this thread has been incredibly helpful! Thanks dbdg and everyone replying!


Sports bras are easy to find.:aureola: Most deptartment stores carry the low impact type, but for larger sizes/more intense workouts, try the Shock absorber. (for a giggle, check out the "bounce o meter" Shock Absorber Bounceometer - YouTube) 



I broke a spoke on my first ride of more then a couple miles. After the LBS fixed it/tuned up my bike, another one broke, but my 5 yo niece had been playing with it. I got her a bike of her own, and that seems to have solved the problem .

Working tonight, Sunday, monday, and tuesday nights, all 13 hours at the hospitaln with an additional 2 hrs commute, so not much time to ride around that. Basicaly all I get time for on work days is a quick run(2-3 miles), a bit of home/house work, cook some dinner, then its a shower and out the door. My work week/weekends are differnet; I tend to prefer weekends(more $), and between working a FT job at the uni hospital, plus my PT one at another local hospital, I can work anywhere from 3-6 days a week.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

dbdg said:


> Sports bras are easy to find.:aureola: Most deptartment stores carry the low impact type, but for larger sizes/more intense workouts, try the Shock absorber. (for a giggle, check out the "bounce o meter" Shock Absorber Bounceometer - YouTube)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to ride cobbles some.  Funny.

I broke a bunch of spokes. I got new wheels eventually but you likely do not need to. 

Make sure the wheels are trued. Take it the shop where you got it. Chances are being a beginner you are not running featherweight wheels. Have you crashed or hit the wheel hard in any way?


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

I had the wheels trued after I broke the first spoke, and then after the second one was "helped." (she was playing with the bike while it was on the rack with my sisters bikes. the pedal of the other bike was hitting the spokes. now she has her own bike and is NOT allowed to touch her Aunt Dianna's bike  she's happy because she can ride along now) 

Since then, I've not had anymore issues with spokes. I'm not sure what wheels are on it. Round ones I think  (see the picture on page 1)


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

Make sure you learn how to change a flat. You can search youtube, there are plenty of videos. You want to do this a few times at home first as it can be frustrating trying to figure it out on the road.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I appreciate that the wheels are new and that the second spoke that broke had a little help.

But spokes should last 10+ years. Nieces and sticks can be a different story, but that first spoke shouldn't have broken before 2024 or so.

Bad spokes do happen, so if your wheels settle down now, don't sweat it. All I'm trying to say is don't spend a bunch of money trying to nurse these things along if they keep giving you trouble. Cut your losses and get the manufacturer to cover it if that comes up.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

Rode to my sisters and back today(18 miles one way) (and am about to take a nap ) It was my first venture on the road in a non group setting. It went a lot better then I had thought, but where did all those hills come from? I didn't realize there were so many between our houses. 

On a side note, I'm so glad spring is finally here. I was rather tired of all the cold.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

dbdg said:


> Rode to my sisters and back today(18 miles one way) (and am about to take a nap ) It was my first venture on the road in a non group setting. It went a lot better then I had thought, *but where did all those hills come from? I didn't realize there were so many between our houses.*
> 
> On a side note, I'm so glad spring is finally here. I was rather tired of all the cold.


ha, I remember very well thinking the same exact thing.
It's a great feeling when some of the smaller/less steep hills disappear all togther and the tougher ones stop being viewed as obsticles and seen as welcome challenges.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm doing a really bad job of napping today, possibly because my neighbors are entertaining under my patio.

I felt the same way about running. It felt so good to say, "oh come on and run this race with me. It's only a 5K."


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

So my new shorts came in, and I felt I had to try them out. I was a bit disapointed. they werent any more comfortable, in fact they were much less comfortable then the skorts Ive been riding in.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

dbdg said:


> So my new shorts came in, and I felt I had to try them out. I was a bit disapointed. they werent any more comfortable, in fact they were much less comfortable then the skorts Ive been riding in.


Make notes about what about those shorts you dislike the most, then return those (if you can). Now you have some info to (hopefully) buy a better pair. Check reviews for comments to avoid the ones with features you dislike (taken with a grain of salt). Also post a review of those shorts where you bought them and also here on RBR in the review section (assuming they're listed).


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

junior1210 said:


> Make notes about what about those shorts you dislike the most, then return those (if you can). Now you have some info to (hopefully) buy a better pair. Check reviews for comments to avoid the ones with features you dislike (taken with a grain of salt). Also post a review of those shorts where you bought them and also here on RBR in the review section (assuming they're listed).


Agree with this. Also it takes time to find what you like and what brands you like. Shorts I thought I liked starting out I dislike intensely now. Some shorts are great on shorter rides but not for longer ones. 

Personally I like a dense chamois and really like Descente shorts for long rides, but since they are tough to find I have been trying a few other brands. LG is so far my 2nd fave but using them for a century this past week, they go in a distant second. Sugoi and Aerotech are the other brands that I have bought before that I would again. At a cheap price.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

The ones I tried this week were Canari's. I felt like I was wearing a diaper, and the thick pad not only rubbed funny, but made a lump that left me tingly/numb. I can't imaging taking it for a longer ride. 

I also have a pair of Pearl Izumi's that I will try, but right now, I'm seriously thinking Ill be returning to riding in my running wear.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

dbdg said:


> The ones I tried this week were Canari's. I felt like I was wearing a diaper, and the thick pad not only rubbed funny, but made a lump that left me tingly/numb. I can't imaging taking it for a longer ride.
> 
> I also have a pair of Pearl Izumi's that I will try, but right now, I'm seriously thinking Ill be returning to riding in my running wear.


When I talked about shorts I hate now, Canari was what I was thinking of. Don't wear well and are almost all worn out for use on the trainer. I would not call them particularly thick though. 

The only worse shorts I have tried are Performance/Nashbar. Those really feel lime a diaper to me. 

Again this is all personal opinion.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dbdg said:


> The ones I tried this week were Canari's. I felt like I was wearing a diaper, and the thick pad not only rubbed funny, but made a lump that left me tingly/numb. I can't imaging taking it for a longer ride.
> 
> I also have a pair of Pearl Izumi's that I will try, but right now, I'm seriously thinking Ill be returning to riding in my running wear.


I think this is more a case that you haven't yet found a well fitting pair of shorts. For now, because of the chaffing, you may want to return to wearing your running wear. But longer term, I think you'll be happier with a well fitting pair of cycling shorts... or bib shorts. 

This is one of many areas (saddle being another) where one person's candy is another's medicine. *Very* subjective topic.


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

dbdg said:


> The ones I tried this week were Canari's. I felt like I was wearing a diaper, and the thick pad not only rubbed funny, but made a lump that left me tingly/numb. I can't imaging taking it for a longer ride.
> 
> I also have a pair of Pearl Izumi's that I will try, but right now, I'm seriously thinking Ill be returning to riding in my running wear.


I'd try those PI's, and also the Nashbar house brand (Nashbar has a decent return policy). Between those three, you could 'triangulate' toward gear that suit you better. Remember that bibs will fit different than just shorts, so don't write off a whole brand because of one item.

BTW, if you think you'll like a thinner chamois better, try PerformanceBike's house brand. Theirs is much thinner (like cellophane thin).


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

Well, My intention was to try the PI's today. but then I looked at my running skirt just sitting asking to be worn, and couldn't do it. so I wore my old faithful. 

Note for future reference. If its drizzling out in Florida, assume its going to rain harder. at 5 miles out, I was happily playing in the rain. Just enough to make things wet, and wash sweat off, not so much to be annoying. I even thought, oh the rain feels good. At 7 miles out, I couldn't see the road, and there was standing water at the top of the hill. At the bottom, it was spilling over the curb. There isn't a dry stitch on me.(except just under the boobs, where my cell phone resides, it seems there is a bit of shelter there) I had to wring my socks out. lol. yuck.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

dbdg said:


> Well, My intention was to try the PI's today. but then I looked at my running skirt just sitting asking to be worn, and couldn't do it. so I wore my old faithful.
> 
> Note for future reference. If its drizzling out in Florida, assume its going to rain harder. at 5 miles out, I was happily playing in the rain. Just enough to make things wet, and wash sweat off, not so much to be annoying. I even thought, oh the rain feels good. At 7 miles out, I couldn't see the road, and there was standing water at the top of the hill. At the bottom, it was spilling over the curb. There isn't a dry stitch on me.(except just under the boobs, where my cell phone resides, it seems there is a bit of shelter there) I had to wring my socks out. lol. yuck.


Ridi g in the rain provides its own challenges. Pick up fenders and clean and lube the bike aftwr.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

I squished all the way up the stairs after. Water was bubbling up from the shoes with each step and the sun was coming back out. (of course)

I turned around and rode back home at the 7 mile mark. Decided I didnt need to ride that bad. although really, I couldnt have gotten any wetter, I should have stayed out. 


How should I clean/lube my bike now?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

dbdg said:


> I squished all the way up the stairs after. Water was bubbling up from the shoes with each step and the sun was coming back out. (of course)
> 
> I turned around and rode back home at the 7 mile mark. Decided I didnt need to ride that bad. although really, I couldnt have gotten any wetter, I should have stayed out.
> 
> ...


If you can hose it down. Basically just clean the drive train. Then re lube.


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

lube with what? 

no hoses here. I could take it to the car wash down the street I guess. or a bucket of suds


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

dbdg said:


> lube with what?
> 
> no hoses here. I could take it to the car wash down the street I guess. or a bucket of suds


Lots of choices for lube, but I use ProLink. 

Using a rag or paper towels, wipe the chain, derailleur pulleys, chainrings, cassette (clean and 'floss' between cogs), then apply lube according to directions. I let the ProLink set for a bit before wiping excess. 

If you're going to clean your bike, do so before cleaning the drivetrain. Use water (low or little pressure) and a mild detergent like dishwashing liquid. 

You don't want to use high pressure because water could permeate the bearing assemblies, contaminating the grease.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Safety note. Avoid riding through standing water whenever possible. You never know what might be hidden from view. Besides potholes, my biggest worry is one of those longitudinal road cracks that can wedge a 23 mm tire and make me endo over the bars.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I don't do much for my bike after getting caught in the rain. It's not made of sugar.

I do try to wipe down the chain after every ride. I've become a lot more sparing about applying lube and use one of the magic unicorn bike lubes, so my chain doesn't collect so much dirt. I only relube if my chain squeaks.

Which lubricant, exactly, isn't that important and does cause holy wars. Basically, a light oil. Motor oil is way too viscose. WD40 is way too light. Lately, I've been using Dumonde Tech. Maybe some other change is the real motivator, but I swear, I'm using this stuff less often and my chain's running cleaner than ever before. For disclaimer, an old roommate left it on her way out. I learned recently that I wear much more expensive shorts than I realized; maybe this is million dollar lube.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The only I can add to this is that there are plenty of women specific saddles and cycling shorts/bibs out there these days that I think would be worth taking a look at. You should be able to find a number of online reviews out there on sites like bicycling.com.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's this to get you started:

Bicycle Saddle Fit: Cycling Gear Guide | Bicycling Magazine

Bib shorts: the joy and the pitfalls | Total Women's Cycling


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

And these are just general info:

Women's cycling | Bicycling Magazine

Biking News, Events & Reviews | Total Women’s Cycling

Home - Women's Cycling Association


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

I understand about not riding through standing water; however, it seems mother nature does not. Florida gully washers are a bit crazy. I've lived/worked in several places (OH, NY, TN, NC, visited OR) but no where has the same kind of crazy intense cloud burst that Florida does. It's very localized too. Like I said earlier, at mile 5, I was having fun, by mile 7, I couldn't see the road in front of me. 

I was in a dedicated bike lane on a busy road, so I wasnt about to leave it. Besides, the car lanes had standing water too. I turned around at mile 7 and headed back for home, by mile 9, it was back to gentle drizzle, although I still had standing water to contend with. (and sheets of water thrown up by every passing car. there are storm drains, but they were overwhelmed. Because visiblity was an issue, I was not going very fast. Just steady.

I've looked at different saddles, and considered changing. I currently have a cannondale on it, although which model, i don't know. The saddle seems in decent shape. I decided that I'm probably better served waiting to get a new saddle until I ride more, and have a better idea of what I want, although the one I had been looking at the most was a terry butterfly. 

The wider back seemed a good idea, but what mostly is bothering me is actually soft tissue, not the bony part. The soft tissue feels smashed between my pubic bones and the nose of the saddle. No one wants their soft tissue smashed (well some people might, but that's a different forum), and I'm sure I'm not the first person to experience this. I'll keep trying the different shorts. I have a pair of terry's that came yesterday that I might try today. they seem a bit big when I tried them on. (ugh, the PI seem a bit small, holding me back from wanting to wear them yet. I need to re-lose my winter 20 :O lol) I bought these after the PI came, so I thought a size bigger would prob be a good thing. not so much. I think Ill break out my sewing machine and take them up a bit at the outside seams.

Thanks for the links! I started looking for information with google, and that lead me here rather quickly. 

(I'm trying to keep most of my really really noob questions/observations in one thread here, even if it is leading it rather off topic)


----------



## dbdg (Apr 5, 2014)

AndrwSwitch said:


> I don't do much for my bike after getting caught in the rain. It's not made of sugar.
> 
> I do try to wipe down the chain after every ride. I've become a lot more sparing about applying lube and use one of the magic unicorn bike lubes, so my chain doesn't collect so much dirt. I only relube if my chain squeaks.
> 
> Which lubricant, exactly, isn't that important and does cause holy wars. Basically, a light oil. Motor oil is way too viscose. WD40 is way too light. Lately, I've been using Dumonde Tech. Maybe some other change is the real motivator, but I swear, I'm using this stuff less often and my chain's running cleaner than ever before. For disclaimer, an old roommate left it on her way out. I learned recently that I wear much more expensive shorts than I realized; maybe this is million dollar lube.



LOL! my ex room mates have never left me fun stuff. Best I've gotten was a cast iron pan I use daily, and I had to marry that sob then lose half my stuff to get it. I'm not terribly concerned about the cost of things, as long as they are within reason. however, if I'm buying million dollar lube, it'd best be multipurpose and taste like cherries.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Yeow!

Returning to one of your previous comments - distributing your weight to your sit bones and away from your soft tissue is exactly what a well-fitting saddle is supposed to do. It'll still hurt a bit, but you'll acclimate. Pressure on your soft tissue, you'll never acclimate to and there can be some health risks.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Here is another link to check out:

Women's Cycling / Bike Shorts at TeamEstrogen.com


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

my wife tried several different brands and the one she settled on that she likes is not the most expensive... they are the specialized form fit...
I actually like the nashbar brand bib shorts for rides of 3 hours or less, beyond that I like the bontrager race short. you just have to find on that fits you and handles the sweat/moisture. once you do you will be glad and will not ride without them. for the first couple of months I rode I did not wear them because I thought they looked silly, after I tried them I did not care how they looked, the comfort was worth it.


----------



## Alfonsina (Aug 26, 2012)

Nashabr does a really great women's saddle for about $30, but in the mean time tweak your saddle position to flat, the a tiny bit nose up and make sure it is in the right for/aft position for your fit. I rode a men's saddle for a couple of years before I even bothered with a women's. If you are in the wrong position you easily push onto your soft tissue. So Google fit and tweak. Do this before investing in an expensive saddle because position is more important IMO. Now I don't do paid fits but I have an indoor trainer, a husband with measuring ability (substitute useful friend) and google. IMO shorts that are too small or much better than too big. IMO buy too small over too big. If they feel a bit small they are probably perfect. Think good spanx fit. You want that pad right up against your bits with no room for movement.


----------

